# Laptop mouse won't click



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know what else to do except ask here. My laptop worked fine one minute and then my 5yo DS started touching it. Now the mouse pad part of the laptop is messed up. I can still use my finger to move the arrow across the screen, but whenever I tap the mouse pad with my finger, nothing happens. I can still access things, but I have to actually hit the left click button at the bottom of my mouse pad..does this make any sense? Everything seems to be working correctly except I can no longer select by simply tapping my finger to the mousepad. So, did DS really break something or did he hit a button? 

Also, can someone tell me if the following is even possible..

DS is 5yo and has autism. He loves to look at websites, but there's obviously a lot that I don't want him to stumble upon. Is it possible to set him up a separate account on the laptop so that he can get on here by himself and ONLY access specific websites? No access to the control panel or youtube, just some cartoon and learning websites that we specify.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Most likely "tapping" got disabled somehow. Go to the Control Panel and take a look at your mouse properties. Look around the tabs and verify that "tapping" is checked.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay!!! Thank you so much! It's fixed..thank you, thank you!


----------

